# Topics > 5G >  5G, Nokia Corporation, Espoo, Uusimaa, Finland

## Airicist

Developer - Nokia Corporation

nokia.com/5g

Projects:

Brooklyn 5G Summit

----------


## Airicist

Nokia 5G Enterprise Summit - Get ready, now!

Published on Dec 15, 2016




> This video was recorded at the Nokia 5G Enterprise Summit 2016

----------


## Airicist

Commercial 5G FIRST & 5G for Home

Published on Mar 2, 2017




> See the 5G FIRST commercial solution deliver ultra-broadband to the home enabling new experiences like virtual reality.

----------


## Airicist

5G will power the 4th industrial revolution

Published on Mar 2, 2017




> Nokia is creating an end-to-end network to enable all kinds of industrial applications. This video explains why 5G will be a game changer for the industrial sector.

----------


## Airicist

Nokia 5G FIRST. Making 5G a commercial reality

Published on May 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Launch of Orange/Nokia 5G Innovation Platform for verticals

Published on May 12, 2017




> Orange and Nokia are launching their innovation platform to accelerate the development of 5G services for verticals.

----------


## Airicist

Future Vision for 5G - Intel and Nokia

Published on Jun 14, 2017




> Intel CEO, Brian Krzanich and Nokia President and CEO, Rajeev Suri discuss how both companies are collaborating on 5G end to end solutions. They discuss the future vision of 5G and what opportunities it will bring both from an end user and a network point of view.

----------


## Airicist

Nokia 5G FIRST 6/6: 5G Architecture

Published on Oct 6, 2017




> Volker Ziegler, Head of 5G leadership, shares Nokia’s leadership with our 5G technology architecture approach.

----------


## Airicist

Raising LTE to 5G-like levels

Published on Nov 8, 2017




> Low latency, data rates exceeding gigabit levels and massive capacity are possible with the LTE evolution to 4.9G, as demonstrated by Nokia in 2017. Virtual reality and augmented reality, assisted driving and many other services get to 5G-like levels of performance and user experiences.

----------


## Airicist

Get ready for 5G with Nokia AirScale

Published on Nov 22, 2017




> 5G will bring a huge variety of use cases and new business opportunities for operators. This means networks must be super-flexible to support different needs, from high throughput for virtual reality, to low latency for self-driving vehicles, to wide connectivity for billions of Internet of Things (IoT) devices.

----------


## Airicist

Nokia ReefShark helps you seize the opportunities of 5G

Published on Jan 28, 2018




> Nokia ReefShark is a complete new chipset that dramatically eases 5G roll-out. ReefShark reduces size, cost and power consumption of each network element into which it is embedded, while simultaneously boosting the intelligence and performance of massive MIMO antennas.

----------


## Airicist

Be unstoppable on the path to 5G with Nokia IP Anyhaul

Published on Feb 1, 2018




> Behind every 5G vision is a mobile transport challenge. See how Nokia IP Anyhaul helps you address the architectural transport layer changes to deliver flawless on-demand user experiences. Evolving your radio access and mobile core isn’t enough – 5G is about transformation of your whole network. Keep moving towards 5G success.

----------


## Airicist

Turning 5G technical concepts into real business

Published on Feb 21, 2018




> 5G is a technological evolution that will bridge our physical, virtual and social worlds. This transition into the programmable world will bring huge opportunities for operators tap in to. At the same time it represents a fundamental change to the business environment and the ways we do business.

----------


## Airicist

Unleashing the potential of 5G – in Korea

Published on Feb 21, 2018




> First 5G live network deployed by Korea Telecom in partnership with Nokia and Intel.

----------


## Airicist

Etisalat takes the next step on the path to 5G with Nokia AirScale

Published on Mar 1, 2018




> Etisalat is one of the world's most forward-looking operators, aiming to launch commercial 5G in 2018. Learn how Nokia helps them take the next step on the path to 5G!

----------


## Airicist

Nokia ReefShark - Powering Nokia 5G Future X Network Architecture

Published on Mar 12, 2018




> Watch Henri Tervonen, Nokia Mobile Networks CTO & Head of Architecture, Technology and R&D Foundation explain why ReefShark chipsets are a key component of the 5G Future X Network Architecture.

----------


## Airicist

Nokia and Telia leverage 5G performance for Industry 4.0

Published on Apr 10, 2018




> See how Nokia and Telia leverage 5G for Industry 4.0 use case at Nokia factory. The trial shows how video analytics can be used over 5G for advanced real time quality control.

----------


## Airicist

Innovations in 5G with Nokia and Sprint leading the way

Published on Jun 13, 2018




> See the latest innovations in 5G with Nokia and Sprint at IEEE Conference!

----------


## Airicist

Evolving IP networks for 5G

Published on Aug 8, 2018




> 5G will have a wholesale impact on the way IP networks are being built. Rudy Hoebeke details the changes needed, touching on capacity, density and anyhaul for centralized and cloud RAN. He covers the need for a smart networking fabric and insight-driven automation.

----------


## Airicist

First call on commercial 5G NR network

Published on Oct 5, 2018




> Verizon and Nokia complete first over-the-air , end-to-end data transmission call on 5G NR.

----------


## Airicist

Nokia 5G cloud native core networks

Published on Oct 11, 2018




> The Nokia 5G cloud-native core network offers the flexibility, responsiveness and adaptability needed to deliver the high performance, ultra-reliability and low latency demanded by IoT and 5G.

----------


## Airicist

Nokia tests 5G network slicing at Port of Hamburg

Published on Nov 5, 2018




> The Port of Hamburg, which is both, a logistics hub and a touristic attraction, provides an environment for testing a variety of use cases that place very different demands onto a 5G network. For example, the Port Authority wants to use mobile communications to manage traffic lights within the port area, as well as collecting and processing environmental measurement data in real-time. Finally, virtual reality applications can be applied to monitor critical infrastructure such as watergates and construction areas, thus enhancing safety in the port.

----------


## Airicist

Nokia 5G Future X Solution

Published on Nov 5, 2018




> Nokia 5G Future X: the ultra-optimized solution to de-risk your 5G deployment

----------


## Airicist

5G Smart Campus - Paris-Saclay

Published on Dec 11, 2018




> Our 5G Smart Campus – the worldwide first Nokia 5G Excellence Center – opened its doors to welcome more than 600 external visitors. This event was a unique opportunity to understand what 5G will bring, to leverage the strong end2end positioning of Nokia and our strong assets in France. The objective was also to demonstrate how Nokia is embarking the full ecosystem to develop new use cases and accelerate the deployment of 5G.

----------


## Airicist

The essentials of an end-to-end 5G network

Published on Dec 11, 2018




> Volker Ziegler, Chief Architect, Mobile Networks, Nokia explains the essentials of an end-to-end 5G network.

----------


## Airicist

5G in action 2018

Published on Dec 13, 2018




> Our latest key milestones in 2018 on the path to delivering 5G.

----------


## Airicist

Extend your senses with 5G and Rubik's cube

Published on Jan 24, 2019




> See how 5G capabilities can enhance our life connecting  physical and virtual worlds together

----------


## Airicist

#5G relies on strong #4G

Published on May 16, 2019




> Our Jane Rygaard and Ari Leppä discuss how #5G relies on strong #4G in a live #5GinAction update from our Espoo headquarters.

----------


## Airicist

5G growth opportunities consumer

Published on Jul 2, 2019




> See the future home through the eyes of 5G experts. Delivering broadband services wirelessly to the home, 5G is a game changer. Now everything from home automation, to 4K TV and VR gaming can be wire free.

----------


## Airicist

5G growth opportunities for industry

Published on Jul 2, 2019




> See the future through the eyes of 5G experts. 5G will power the 4th industrial revolution enabling flexible factories, reducing costs and improving safety for industry using augmented reality, connected robotics and remote-controlled vehicles.

----------


## Airicist

5G growth opportunities for smart cities

Published on Jul 2, 2019




> See the future city through the eyes of 5G experts. Smart cities will make people’s lives more enjoyable, safer and more productive. 5G can operate at massive scale connecting sensors to provide the insights cities and companies need to create new services and improve citywide operations.

----------


## Airicist

5G Monetization use case - selling through the game provider

Published on Jul 2, 2019




> The 5G Monetization use case showcasing how to sell the connectivity to another enterprise that then embeds the connectivity as part of their offer.

----------


## Airicist

5G Gaming | Digital moment

Published on Jul 22, 2019

----------


## Airicist

5G evolution

Dec 4, 2019




> Learn about the evolution of 5G and how Nokia is a leading force in its standardization.

----------


## Kavin

5G looks really promising. 
With the speed it can offer, it will take internet experience on mobile phones to another level. 
I am really looking forward for this technology to spread over all places.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nokia Claims AI 5G RAN Triumph With China Mobile"

by Matt Kapko
January 21, 2021

----------


## Airicist

The transformative power of 5G

May 3, 2021




> See how Nokia is helping the 5G Transformation with its new & open architectures. Listen the Hill.tv Rising March 29th, 2021 discussion on exciting new innovations from Nokia’s Mike Murphy -- Chief Technology Officer for North America

----------

